

Out in the Open: Say Hello to the Apple of Linux OSes - munchor
http://www.wired.com/wiredenterprise/2013/11/elementaryos/

======
mverwijs
This may sound silly, but ElementaryOS has revived my hope of a usable Linux
desktop. And then some.

It stays out of my way completely. And when I need it, it's intuitive in use
while looking beautifully. It's simple, but complete. Solid, for most parts.

Sure I have my gripes, and I've had to change my workflow a little, but the
design and the 'out of your face' mentallity makes it worth it.

Compared to XFCE, for me it is far more focused and complete. It feels like a
whole. Compared to GNOME, it does not try to reinvent the wheel, but it is not
afraid of change either.

These guys cannot get enough good press.

------
munchor
Wired calling us "New Linux Operating System Is an Open Source Apple OS X"
made me very sad. Still, I think we have to be happy for their article since
media coverage and feedback is always more than welcome.

Personally (but I think other elementary hackers agree with me), I feel like
we have our very own identity, philosophy and beliefs and it saddens me that
Wired (and many other people too) consider us the "OS X" of Linux OSs. In my
opinion, we are more than that, but we'll keep on working to proof just that
hopefully.

~~~
justin66
> I feel like we have our very own identity, philosophy and beliefs

Care to articulate them here?

(I'm sorry about the attention your project received on Wired. That's really
rough, I can't imagine what you must be going through, getting publicity like
that.)

------
jnamaya
I think eOS is a great distro. I used it for a week and I found it to be even
more stable than Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. But it has a way too much mac appearance
though, probably because of the dock?? I was using it on my work computer and
someone stepped in to my cube and said...oh, you are using a Mac now! I tried
to explain but the Mac tag was already there ..I went back to Ubuntu the next
day.

~~~
hnriot
wow, that's insecure! A co-worker mistakes your desktop for a mac and you take
the time and trouble to switch operating systems!! haha.

if you only tried it for a week it's hard to make any judgement about
stability. Even Windows can stay up for a week.

------
apb2390
I feel like I should really be reconsidering using Linux as a primary OS.

~~~
blakesterz
I've tried like hell, I mean I've really tried, been trying to use Ubuntu, but
it just keeps failing me. Like copy & paste isn't reliable! Something that
should just work, just fails for me all too often.

~~~
jnamaya
I never have had a problem copying stuff in Nautilus or text editors in
Ubuntu...the biggest problem I have dealt with is Nvidia drivers...but Ubuntu
13.10 runs very smooth on my laptop with nvidia drivers...Ubuntu is coming
along pretty nice...

